# TTP (turbo technik pietz) 2.0 Beetle turbo kit



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

I just bought this kit 








but I need instructions for my mechanic to install it. the plumming on this kit is excessive and much help is needed.
PLEASE, anyone with this kit, contact me for I WILL PAY $$$ for instructions on how to install this kit, or even better, actual photos of this kit on a bug.
Thanks to all that read this, spread the word please.
Aloha,
Yen


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: TTP (turbo technik pietz) 2.0 Beetle turbo kit (NEU-BUG)*

bump 








I grabbed this from their site (the new beetle turbo page):
quote:[HR][/HR]Qualified Dealers will be able to install the kit in their own facilities, according to our detailed instructions.[HR][/HR]​







So they're definitely out there, but they did not provide one to you with your purchase?


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: TTP (gt2437)*

well, i got an open box special, so the instructions and software was missing from it. All sales are final and no support given. I've been trying to contact other dealers of this kit, but it's pretty rare. Thanks.


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: TTP (NEU-BUG)*

That is one thing I will not skimp on. Not to rag, but you should have held out for a kit with software and instructions. It looks one big PITA. Good Luck. Check out http://www.8vturbo.com for some possible help.


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: TTP (NBracer8)*

haha.. yea.. i think it will be a PITA.. as for software, i can get it, but for now i just want it bolted on with low boost. anyone?? anyone??


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: TTP (turbo technik pietz) 2.0 Beetle turbo kit (NEU-BUG)*

looks like a german kit or somethin' based on the name.
you might have some luck finding someone w/the kit over at newbeetle.org.uk

noR


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: TTP (noR)*

HEY, that IS a good idea.. i didn't realize they had a uk site. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arizonaluke2 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: TTP (NEU-BUG)*

PLEASE post hp increase and price you paid, I dream to do a mod like that


----------



## boese78 (Jun 10, 2007)

i know, i know - bringing this back from way dead. ;-) 

but just wondering if anything ever came of this ??


----------

